# See Many Weasels?



## The Ojibwa (May 30, 2010)

I live in Huron County (15 miles south of Sandusky) where its mostly ag fields and pockets of woods. While traveling a country road a critter ran out in front of me at about 7 AM. I've trapped a few mink before but this critter looked different. It was the size of a female mink but lighter brown...still not what I would call light brown though. I could not see a white belly but I could see the black tipped tail. My first thought was weasel.

Pretty sure I saw a long tailed weasel but I have my doubts. My dad caught one as a kid...a buddy found one in a grain bin a few years ago but other than that, never seen one, heard of someone seeing one, found one roadkilled, etc. Also, I was near a ditch w/ water which makes me think mink.

Anybody seen many weasels? Looking at pics, it seems that I would have been able to see a white belly had it been a weasel. 

Share your stories and pics of this cool creature!


----------



## Joshb (Feb 1, 2011)

i live in richland county and i have trapped two of them. i caught one 2 years ago. i caught on a trail set with a 1 1/2 duke near the river.
heres a pic.


----------

